# Newaygo County Cougar



## Big Brown (Sep 18, 2007)

http://www.wzzm13.com/news/news_article.aspx?storyid=115691.

If not a cougar what is this? Watch the video on the right hand side.


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

I wish the camera would have been clear. I dont know what else it could have been though.


----------



## KS up north (Jan 2, 2004)

I believe there are cougars in the LP, but I would say it looks alot like a regular run of the mill domestic or "house" cat.


----------



## brookie~freak (Jul 8, 2007)

I've heard from a few different folks who live in the Grant and Newaygo area that say a lot of locals and farmers have seen cougars over the years.

This summer a young lady I met while out walking my dog said people were seeing big kitty tracks in and around the muskegon state game area. 

Who knows


----------



## Big Brown (Sep 18, 2007)

Bear with a 23" skull and now a cougar in Newaygo co? :yikes: I've been hunting northern newaygo county for 12 years and am glad to say I've never seen either!:SHOCKED:


----------



## walleyetime (Apr 21, 2008)

if it is i would think a deer hunter would kill it.


----------



## jguc1 (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm a deer hunter and know that while the DNR has only recently admitted to confirming a cougar in MI, they have been protected in MI for years. 

For what it's worth, the best conservationists I know hunt and fish.


----------



## Bigdiddy (Jan 11, 2006)

Puss Puss, it's you


----------

